# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Pictures of your BIG Carpets!!!

## Hapa_Haole

Hey all,

I've recently bit the carpet bug and I'm jonesing for some pictures of the big'uns! I'd really appreciate it if you posted yours! 

Dennis

ps
If you only have baby pics, post them anyway :Good Job:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

here's one of my larger ones (held by my lovely wife)... i really need to get a pic of me holding both of my biggest two at the same time.

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (11-11-2009),_hawaiianice99_ (11-11-2009),_Jason Bowden_ (11-11-2009),_mainbutter_ (11-11-2009),_waltah!_ (11-11-2009),Whodinidunit (11-15-2009),_zackw419_ (11-12-2009)

----------


## Hapa_Haole

That's a very impressive snake. Thanks for posting!

----------


## mainbutter

Colin's got one of the biggest jags I've ever seen, may be even one of the biggest ones out there!  Sure is a beauty!

My girl's still a good ways away from the 'big' category but she's working towards it  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> My girl's still a good ways away from the 'big' category but she's working towards it


I'm not picky, post away!  :Good Job:

----------


## blackcrystal22

I can't wait until mine's that big!
He's just a tiny little baby now though. D:

----------


## mainbutter

my current lack of a camera has me without recent pics, these are from back in june:

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ighlight=kitty

I posted some more recent ones but I forget which thread they were in.

Edit:

lol I couldn't remember which thread they were in at first because it was on a different forum!
Pic taken sometime around the end of september:

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (11-11-2009)

----------


## hawaiianice99

Here is my big boy, dont have a good comparison shot but he is almost touching the top of his tank and his tank is 23inches tall.


And her is his girl, she is about 2/3 the girth of the male. pics are about a year old but its the only ones i have at the moment.

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (11-11-2009)

----------


## Hapa_Haole

Ugh...why did I start this thread?! It hasn't cured the bug at all! In fact, its made it much, much worse.  :Good Job:

----------


## mainbutter

lol it happens.

If you haven't checked it out yet, you might be interested in checking out www.moreliapythons.com

This comes with a warning that it, too, will make your carpet bug much much worse as well, but if you're considering a carpet or want to find others interested in 'em it's certainly worth checking out.

I hope it's ok for me to give them a shoutout, they're certainly a sister snake community to bp.net  :Very Happy:  If an admin/mod thinks it's not ok go ahead and delete this post.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

she may not "big" but shes the biggest i got, and shes got the best comparison photo ever



shes bigger now tho shes over 5 foot now but i love that picture. had to cut the rest of the paper off and unravel the cardboard to get her out. gave her a A for effort for trying to help me clean her cage.

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (11-12-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

> here's one of my larger ones (held by my lovely wife)... i really need to get a pic of me holding both of my biggest two at the same time.


do it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hapa_Haole

Thanks for the website, but for sanity's sake I'm gonna have to refrain from it for now. Once I can actually get a carpet I'll check it out.  :Very Happy: 

And that is one gorgeous girl! 

Keep the pictures coming people!

Dennis

----------


## RhacHead

> Here is my big boy, dont have a good comparison shot but he is almost touching the top of his tank and his tank is 23inches tall.
> 
> 
> And her is his girl, she is about 2/3 the girth of the male. pics are about a year old but its the only ones i have at the moment.



Excellent carpets. I'm not a huge carpet guy but pics like that make me change my mind.Carpets have locals or geograpic diffrences right? If so what kind are those?

----------

_hawaiianice99_ (11-13-2009)

----------


## hawaiianice99

yes, mine are jungle carpets(JCP). There are also coastal, jaguar, iran jaya(IJ), diamond, inland and the coveted albino. Im no expert on them, as jungles are my favorite, so i may be missing on this a little.

----------

_RhacHead_ (11-13-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

I believe when you say albino, you mean 'darwin', which is the subspecies that the albino gene originated in.. I think.  Darwins are pretty much nonexistant outside of australia, at least compared to the other localities.

There are also northwestern and southwestern carpet pythons(again, pretty much nonexistant out of australia to the best of my knowledge), and you might as well toss bredlis in there though current terminology makes a distinction between them and all the other carpets.

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> Excellent carpets. I'm not a huge carpet guy but pics like that make me change my mind.Carpets have locals or geograpic diffrences right? If so what kind are those?


I was JUST about to post a new thread on this. Thanks for saving me the time.  :Good Job:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

within the Morelia spilota complex there are (species specifics depends on who you ask a little bit as the classification is always under debate):

Diamond pythons
Coastal carpet pythons
Jungle carpet pythons
Irian Jaya carpet pythons
Darwin (Northwestern) carpet pythons
Southwestern carpet pythons
Inland carpet pythons
Bredl's (Centralian) pythons

----------

_RhacHead_ (11-13-2009)

----------


## RhacHead

> within the Morelia spilota complex there are (species specifics depends on who you ask a little bit as the classification is always under debate):
> 
> Diamond pythons
> Coastal carpet pythons
> Jungle carpet pythons
> Irian Jaya carpet pythons
> Darwin (Northwestern) carpet pythons
> Southwestern carpet pythons
> Inland carpet pythons
> Bredl's (Centralian) pythons


 I've seen tons of carpets but never got bit by the bug too bad.I really am drawn to the ones that are dark with a cream or yellow color to them.I think the ones I've always liked are Jungle and diamond. Does anyone have pics or possibly a link that would have picks and a description of the diffrences between the various types?

----------


## Colin Vestrand

well, i don't know anywhere that there's just a listing, but there's a ton of pics in this thread:

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68855

----------

_RhacHead_ (11-15-2009)

----------

